# One of our 2 5 month old pups



## Strangedogs (Oct 6, 2011)

This is Honey Bunch


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG... that pic is beautiful!!! frame-worthy!!
she is adorable.........


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Great pic! Like Jan said, frameworthy! She's a beautiful girly


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

She is freakin' ADORABLE.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

she is beautiful


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Now THAT is a beautiful puppy!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

She is pretty!! Great pic!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Sooo pretty!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Aww she is gorgeous!


----------



## Ren (Oct 19, 2010)

Very Pretty! And that is an awesome photo!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

She is really beautiful. That is such great picture!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Little "HB" is a beautiful girl. I am excited to see pics of your other furbabies. Welcome!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

So pretty!!!!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What a sweet baby! Love the picture with the flower! Nice shot!


----------



## Strangedogs (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm in the process of photographing our herd... little "Pixel" - our black Chi puppy is so adorable (teacup appleheaded little sweetie) and deserves some great photos... more photos coming.


----------



## Strangedogs (Oct 6, 2011)

I hope this is OK to post some pix other than Chi's

Here's a few of past Chinese Crested Pups

our Baby Boy "Sprig" @ 8 weeks









"Sprig Napping"









2 Slate Sisters @ 8 weeks









Daddy & his baby boy "Diezel" @ 10 weeks (died @ 11 weeks)









"Babybare" (actually given to a local Autistic 11-year old girl)









none of these were "clipped" that way - they're natural hairless with full furnishings. We have had Cresteds for 12 years and during that time we sold and gave away literally a hundred or more pups. we would have kept them all if we could have as they're all so cool and ultra sweet and loving. When I had to bury one I cried like a little kid and when they were born I was also like a little kid. They kept us young (and I'm 60 now)  We were terrible breeders cause we didn't care about making money - we just wanted a house full of dogs and pups... We actually gave away quite a few to people who we felt would give them the love and care they so deserved. My wife and I miss Cresteds. But now we're in love with our little Chi's and Pap's! And if we do decide to breed (not planning to right now) knowing us we'll keep em all as they become our babies... My grown daughters always say that we love our dogs more than we ever loved them. That's not so but then again in our old age our dogs are our kids now


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

So sweet.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I just love your cresteds!!!! I'm a sucker for the spotty ones!! 

Could I ask what your kennel name was or any of the parents registered names?? I finally got around to researching Tequila's pedigree and I'm getting in touch with a lot of her ancestor' breeders lol! I've even found some of her distant relatives on facebook; I'd love to see if any of them came from your kennel!


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:all ur pups r adorable!!the pics came out great 2.ive always liked the look of the cresteds-ive never seen one in person though.i LOVE the spotted one-adorable


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

what a pretty girl


----------

